# ANYONE USE PRAZIPRO?



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

I have just recently came across a article on a sister site that says when prazipro is introduced to a tank of serras it will speed the growth...i am guessing this is because it kills the parasites and the worms that feed off of the fish....whether it be internal or external. How can i tell if my fish have any parasites or not? if this would speed the growth of the fish that would be awesome! i know we are all looking for a way to speed the growth on our serras! the label says only one dose will last about 5-7 days and that is all you need to take care of the problem. let me know what you think about this product.
chris


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

manfish said:


> I have just recently came across a article on a sister site that says when prazipro is introduced to a tank of serras it will speed the growth...i am guessing this is because it kills the parasites and the worms that feed off of the fish....whether it be internal or external. How can i tell if my fish have any parasites or not? if this would speed the growth of the fish that would be awesome! i know we are all looking for a way to speed the growth on our serras! the label says only one dose will last about 5-7 days and that is all you need to take care of the problem. let me know what you think about this product.
> chris


B. Rodgers


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i used it. Might as well at least try it.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have treated my Rhom and Manny with it.

Its only been a few weeks and I didnt take measurements before I added it so I cant realy give you any results.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i used it on my eigenmanni 1 month after i got him 
a month and a half after use hes grown alot 
hes also eating alot more


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

manfish said:


> I have just recently came across a article on a sister site that says when prazipro is introduced to a tank of serras it will speed the growth...i am guessing this is because it kills the parasites and the worms that feed off of the fish....whether it be internal or external. How can i tell if my fish have any parasites or not? if this would speed the growth of the fish that would be awesome! i know we are all looking for a way to speed the growth on our serras! the label says only one dose will last about 5-7 days and that is all you need to take care of the problem. let me know what you think about this product.
> chris


just get some parisite clear at your LFS..its cheap and praziquantel is the main ingredient.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How many gallons does it say on the bottle it treats. *Can anyone who has the bottle post the ingredients.*


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

I just grabed my bottle and on its side is says:

"CONTENTS- oxybispropanol (as an inert soulubilizing angent) and <5% praziquantel by weight"

(1 teaspoon for every 20 gallons) I thought this also might be useful, good luck! hope this helps!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My opinion is if the fish has no internal worms that will affect appetite than this product will not alone aid in growth. Basically what i am saying is if your fish is eating healthy and you do not notice "flashing" than save the product for another day when you need it. Just my opinion. I myself am going through a case right now on my rhom that i suspect anchor worm. It does not appear that prazi is effective against this. I just did a 75% water change, added a 2nd dose of pure prazi mixed in water, and added melafix and pimafix. I am going the safe route before i may have to resort to metronidazole, copper sulphate, and trichlorfon (AP's General Cure) I have a thread in this forum, if anyone has experience with these meds i would appreciate it.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

prazipro is intended to kill the tape worm 
commonly found in wild caught S.family Ps
as far as i know you wouldnt know if theres a tape worm in your fish 
they should eat the same 
just the tape worm steals the nutrients of the meal 
ive heard a bare bottom tank is good for treating 
as the worm will be crapped out after it dies 
i read a few comments about it coming outta the mouth 
but i dont know how much i belive it wasnt like a mouth parasite

im not really sure what an anchor worm is 
but the tape worm was used long ago 
to keep woman skinny 
like maybe the 1800s
there was a recorded 75 tape worm taken from 
a chicks insides 
i seen that on tv not to long ago 
pretty sick

B Rodgers is doing a little experiment 
with prazipro and 2 diffrent fish

good luck


----------

